# turbo price



## iparkes (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello all 

What price would i expect to pay for a gt3071r turbo ?

many thanx 

ian


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.atpturbo.com


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

http://store.yahoo.com/cheapturbo/gartur.html


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cheapturbo=not teh cheapest by a long shot anymore


----------



## iparkes (Mar 1, 2005)

would it be a worth while buy to any of the nissan owners as i can get my hands on one ?

mnay thanx all

ian


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

iparkes said:


> would it be a worth while buy to any of the nissan owners as i can get my hands on one ?
> 
> mnay thanx all
> 
> ian


What ar eyou asking here? If you can get one if someone wants to buy it from you???


----------



## iparkes (Mar 1, 2005)

wes said:


> What ar eyou asking here? If you can get one if someone wants to buy it from you???



hello 

well yes i do have one , but was trying to find out what it was worth  

but i will post in the correct section if i do decide to sell it  

thanx all ian


----------

